# Philips Flat TV (19pfl5602d/12) "bloqueado" despues de reparar



## mrriverx (Abr 28, 2015)

Hola amigos,

Tengo aquí este TV philips que no encendia, abrí y localizé 4 condensadores dañados (en la fuente), los sustituí (sustituí 5 en total) y ahora sí enciende, pero la pantalla se pone azul con una casilla de texto en el centro en la que pone "BLOQUEADO".

La verdad es que no se por donde continuar... cualquier ayuda se agradece mucho!

Saludos


----------



## sergiot (Abr 28, 2015)

Pudo haber pasado que el ruido generado por los electrolíticos en mal estado hayan modificado la eeprom, o simplemente con el control remoto le introduces el código y listo, en el manual debe decir cual es la contraseña para bloquear o desbloquear el tv.


----------



## mrriverx (Abr 28, 2015)

Pues en el manual no aparece nada de televisión bloqueada, solo habla de la posibilidad de bloquear canales (creo que el control parental) pero de este tipo de bloqueo no habla para nada.

El manual de servicio de este TV no lo tengo, no se si allí dirá alguna cosa lo que si que he conseguido a través de otro hilo del foro es el manual del chasis (LC7.2E), que entiendo que es una cosa distinta al de servicio de mi modelo en concreto...

El mando ahora no lo tengo, pero en un rato puedo conseguirlo, para entrar deberia ser  “062596” y despues MENU entiendo, si me lo puedes confirmar te lo agradeceria, ya te digo por eso que el tv se apaga a los pocos segundos y se pono como en standby... no se si hará mucho caso al mando...

Además ya he probado de entrar al modo de servicio cortocircuitando los contactos "sdm" de la placa segun dice el manual de servicio del chasis LC7.2E y no se si lo hago mal o que pero el TV ni se inmuta...

Alguna idea para probar mientras no tengo mando??


----------



## pandacba (Abr 28, 2015)

Siempre debes trabajar con el manual de servicio, vos solo te limitastes a cambiar capacitores pero eso no es ningun indicio de reparación finalizada, has verificado las distintas tensiones??? estan en su valor??? faltara alguna??? y como saberlo si no te procuras el manual de servicio.....

En nuestor taller lo primero  es tener la info en la mano, luego se procede, se gana mucho tiempo y se evitan sorpresas desagradables


----------



## sergiot (Abr 28, 2015)

El código que mencionas es para los tv Philips de TRC, no creo que estos lcd usen el mismo código.


----------



## mrriverx (Abr 28, 2015)

Hola pandacba, no soy un taller, simplemente alguien que en su dia estudió electrónica. Sin el manual de servicio no he podido confirmar las tensiones, y sé que no se deberia dar la reparacion por finalizada, pero desconozco el pinout de los conectores de la placa de alimentacion, lo que si se es que debería encontrar los siguientes valores: 5.2 / 12 / 3.3 / 0.4 (por la serigrafia de la placa). 

No se si podrías echarme un cable para conocer el pinout, o hacerme llegar el manual de esta TV si dispones de él (y si no es pedir demasiado).


sergiot, en principio el código lo he sacado del manual de servicio del LC7.2E, que un buscador que he sacado de otro hilo de este foro me referenciaba como el correspondiente a ésta TV, el enlace es el siguiente (pag.17)

go-gddq.com/upload/2009_06/09060211099360.pdf

En relacion a la pantalla azul con la etiqueta "bloqueado" en el centro, alguien sabe a que hace referencia??

Por otro lado, alguien sabe si en la placa de alimentación hay puntos de testeo para comprobar voltajes?

Gracias!


----------



## mrriverx (Abr 28, 2015)

Bueno, tema solucionado!

En cuanto me ha llegado el mando ha sido darle al power desde el mando y listo!

TV en funcionamiento de nuevo.

Gracias x la ayuda!


----------

